# Rose City show anyone?



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

Checking to see if anyone plans to attend this 5 day show in Portland. Would love if they would watch for my girl, Desert Reef's Once In A Blue Moon, in open. PM'ing me is just fine...
TIA!
Karen
Last weekend she took Best of Breed one of the days... excited but sad not to be there to see her myself.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Congratulation on this wonderful win and at only 18 months old too .. You must be so proud ! A friend of mine was there to see and did email me the news..


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Will your girl be coming to any CA shows soon ?


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey Roxy,
Probably not... her handler is in WA.
Ava's brother, on the other hand... ask Chris next time you see/speak to her! 
I'd like for him to go out at least for a good picture! LOL!
And if you get a chance to meet him... must do!


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

I wish..*G*..I'm hoping next year to have Flyer ready to compete either in obedience and/or agility..I've always wanted to see the Portland show but just haven't been able to justify taking that much time off work at the beginning of the year to go..


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

desertreef said:


> Hey Roxy,
> Probably not... her handler is in WA.
> Ava's brother, on the other hand... ask Chris next time you see/speak to her!
> I'd like for him to go out at least for a good picture! LOL!
> And if you get a chance to meet him... must do!


Hahah I will.

we are supposed to see Chris this friday and sat at the ventura show so I hope she does show up.


----------



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

Desertreef I saw your girl win in puyallup WA, She is very pretty and she is the dog I was hoping would win. After she won I talked to her handler and asked whos dog she was and she said yours! I really enjoyed talking to the young woman handling her She seemed sooo nice. Congratulations!


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

Ava took 4th in a big Open class yesterday for the Poodle Specialty. Not bad at all... but sure hoping for a major win one of the days! Guess it's important to stay positive! 

Thanks Gingersnap, for letting me know that you saw my girl! (and for cheering her on!) That's nice that you went up to speak with Lacy too. She is very sweet, isn't she?

They adore Ava... so again... trying to keep positive. This is expensive and I have another 2 going out soon.
Karen


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> Hahah I will.
> 
> we are supposed to see Chris this friday and sat at the ventura show so I hope she does show up.
> 
> ...


----------

